# Five Russian Seconds



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Entered this







in a competition recently. The theme was 'Five'.

Didn't win anything though









Thought I would post it somewhere where it would be appreciated


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I cant quite figure out the dial/bezel.

5=25min when I was at school, you will have to show more.

Is it a 24 hour rotating ring?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very good photo


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

DavidH said:


> I cant quite figure out the dial/bezel.
> 
> 5=25min when I was at school, you will have to show more.
> 
> Is it a 24 hour rotating ring?


24 hour clock mate - 5 = 17:00 

Love the photo


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm guessing the red lines are in fact the seconds hand on a slow shutter and then you put the 5 back in on the pc??

That's a great composition imho, nice use of the "rule of thirds" with the main focus of the picture being in the top left third. If I was a judge you'd have won 1st prize Andy!









Has the crystal been removed? If not it's bloody fantastic!


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes. I used a five second exposure to capture the movement of the seconds hand.

You can see that there are five beats per second.

No fancy set up. Just done on the kitchen worktop with a desk lamp for lighting.

A black and white version was merged with a colour version to give the final result.

The watch is a Poljot amphibian with the crystal inplace.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A superb photo Andy, well done


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm guessing the red lines are in fact the seconds hand on a slow shutter and then you put the 5 back in on the pc??
> 
> That's a great composition imho, nice use of the "rule of thirds" with the main focus of the picture being in the top left third. If I was a judge you'd have won 1st prize Andy!
> 
> ...


Sweet.

(20 years as a working photographer, and the best I can say is 'Sweet'. Cartier-Bresson is spinning in his grave...)

It is sweet, tho'. Wish I'd 'a took it.  I think that's the best/most honest compliment you can give to a picture.


----------

